# Looking At Slolar Motion Lights



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Have been looking to get a few motion detecter lights for when I go up to the barn at night. Don't want one that will light with every bug that passes by but would think I could adjust them. Anyone have and use any of these and your recommendations please. Thanks !!


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I use 2 of these and they're great!

http://www.harborfreight.com/36-led-solar-security-light-98085.html


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

12vman said:


> I use 2 of these and they're great!
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/36-led-solar-security-light-98085.html


read the reviews, buyer be aware ...


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm going on personal experience. I bought one over a year ago and it works great. Bought another one this spring and it's fine also. I use them in two different areas.

Some of the comments sounded as if they expected the light to perform like a standard flood light. That isn't going to happen. 

They like total darkness. If there is any light at all on the sensor, they will not work.


----------



## StealthZJ (Sep 22, 2010)

We purchased a bunch of the Sylvania 72178 Motion Activated LED Lights and installed them in all of our foot traffic areas. They use 3 AAA batteries and have lasted for several years now with no failures. We just changed the batteries for the first time. We bought them originally at Costco. Just bought some more from Amazon for $7.51 each. They are very bright.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

We got ours from Home Depot for about $20 apiece and they work well.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Bought one as a Christmas gift for husband @ Tractor Supply. It has a romote solar panel. Wasn't worth the money. Can't find a brand without climbing a latter, it's mounted on the garage.

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have tried them and are not pleased. I am not sure of the brands since the boys took two of them apart. One is still hanging behind the barn. Three different brands. Two bought at Home Depot and one at Tractor Supply. None worked as we needed. They would go on / off willy-nilly. Light was not bright enough. Especially if it gets cold at all the light is very dim. We needed ours to turn on if motion on the side of the barn where coyote roam. The light should have turned on also when we approached the barn. They did not turn on when we walked to the barn. Sometimes they did - but mostly we would have to wave at it or it would turn on AFTER we walked off.

It was very frustrating since I really did want to use the Solar Lights. We have 100% Solar gain in that area so I know it was not the sun.

Good luck - I would love to find a good solar motion light too.


----------

